# I'm back...



## Samzo (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello everyone.

It's been a good 3-4 years since I have kept any mantis or been on this forum but I have now decided I want to restart my collection (likely keep it small this time, though).

Haven't really looked around to see if any of the people I knew on here still post but just thought I'd say hi before people think "who the heck is this guy" if I start posting again  

- Sam


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## thegothicrainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome back.


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 30, 2010)

hey long time no see, i just returned my self. there are a few of us still lurking in the weeds. welcome back!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome back. You're going to confuse me with that avatar. I used that one for years and it is still in my rotation.


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 30, 2010)

Great to have you back and welcome.

-Kevin


----------



## Jesskb (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice to meet you and welcome back


----------



## Samzo (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the replys, long time no see nickyp0 and Rick  



Rick said:


> Welcome back. You're going to confuse me with that avatar. I used that one for years and it is still in my rotation.


Ah sure, will change that then haha.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------

